#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Diffuse Schmerzen ,MRT der LWS erklären >

## LisbethCH

Hallo 
Ich habe seit längerer Zeit sporadisch diffuse Rückenschmerzen auf der rechten Seite im Kreuz- und Beckenbereich, manchmal bis in den Bauchraum und vorallem Gesässmuskel und äusseren Oberschenkel. Diese ziehenden Schmerzen traten plötzlich auf, vorwiegend bei längerem Stehen und Laufen, seit einigen Wochen nun fast konstant. Nieren und Blase sind gesund.
Schmerzerleichterung erfahre ich durch Wärme und seitliches Liegen mit ausgestrecktem Bein, sobald ich jedoch wieder aufstehe, laufe und mich normal bewege, "schleichen" sich die Schmerzen wieder ein.
Mein behandelnder Hausarzt hat radiologische Untersuchung gemacht, 
Befund: "Eine Übergangswirbelbildung mit Hemisakralisation von LWK 5 rechts; ebenfalls prominenter Querfortsatz rechts, mögliche Pseudoarthrosebildung."
Aufgrund dessen wurde nun ein MRT der LWS gemacht und ich würde gerne diese Beschreibung verstehen können:  *Übergangsanomalie* mit partieller Lumbalisation von* SWK 1*. Das unterste komplett ausgebildete Segment wird als L5/S1 bezeichnet. LWS mit Hyperlordose. Keine Unterbrechung des Hinterkantenalignement. Altersentsprechendes Knochenmarksignal. Unauffällige Darstellung des Conus medullaris. Leichtgradige bilaterale ISG-Arthrosezeichen. Im mittleren Sakrum mehrere perinerale/Tarlov-Zysten. Thoracolumbaler Übergang und obere LWS-SEgmente mit leichtgradigen Osteochondrosen.
Das Segment L4/L5 zeigt ein rechtsbetontes Diskusbulging ohne NEurokompression. Mässiggrdige bilaterale Spondylarthrosen.
Segment L5/S1 mit erosiver Osteochondrose und medianer Diskusprotrusion ohne Neurokompression.
Mässiggradige bilaterale Spondylarthrosen.
Übergangssegmente ohne Nervenwurzelaffektion, mehrere prominente Tarlov-Zysten. Beidseitige Nearthrose. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir dies Jemand verständlich "übersetzen" könnte... 
Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüsse 
LisbethCH

----------


## josie

Hallo Lisbeth!
Im Bereich SWK1 ist ein Übergangswirbel, das ist eine angeborene Anomalie.
Im LWS-Bereich ein Hohlkreuz 
Im ISG (Ileosakralgelenk= Kreuzbein-Darmbeingelenk) leichte Arthrosezeichen
Im Kreuzbein mehrere Tarlov-Zysten = mit Rückenmarksflüssigkeit gefüllte Aussackung der Nervenwurzel 
Im Übergangsbereich von BWS zur LWS, degenerative Veränderungen der Wirbel und Bandscheiben
L4/5 Bandscheibenvorwölbung, die Nerven werden nicht bedrängt, degenerative Veränderung der kleinen Wirbelbogengelenke bds 
L5/S1 degenerative Veränderungen der Wirbel und Bandscheiben mit Entzündungszeichen und Bandscheibenvorwölbung ohne Kontakt zur Nervenwurzel
degenerative Veränderung der kleinen Wirbelbogengelenke bds 
Im Bereich des Übergangswirbel Arthrosezeichen bds, kein Kontakt zur Nervenwurzel

----------


## LisbethCH

Liebe Josie 
Vielen, vielen herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Weil ich jetzt die Sprache verstehe, kann ich mir auch meinen "Mechanismus" besser vorstellen!
Einerseits wohl halt der Zahn der Zeit - und andererseits könnten meine stumpfen Nervenschmerzen etwas mit den Tarlovzysten zu tun haben...? Mal sehen... 
Herzliche Grüsse
Lisbeth

----------


## josie

Hallo Lisbeth!  

> Einerseits wohl halt der Zahn der Zeit - und andererseits könnten meine  stumpfen Nervenschmerzen etwas mit den Tarlovzysten zu tun haben...? Mal  sehen...

 Sehr häufig sind Tarlovzysten asymptomatisch, machen also keine Beschwerden, wie das bei dir ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, das müßtest Du mit dem beh. Arzt besprechen.
Viele Symptome kommen vermutlich schon aufgrund der Verschleißerscheinungen.

----------

